# Unicoi 2017



## M Sharpe

The dates for the Unicoi Custom Call Makers Show have been set!! Those dates are *January 13th & 14th*. Unicoi is already accepting reservations for the show. We will be extending the hours on Friday. That specific time is still up in the air right now, but I'll post it as soon as we decide what time we want to kick it off.

I would like to thank all of you that came out to help make this first year a success. It takes more than just call makers to make these things successful!!! But, without the call makers, you would not have been there either. We still promise to keep this show custom calls and custom knives. That way you don't have to wade through all of the other stuff to get to a custom call or knife maker!!

This year we had 60 vendors that showed up. We are going to spread the tables out just a bit and go with 64 tables. The guys that were set up this year will get an automatic first shot at being there next year. Two thirds of them have already responded back saying they would be there again next year. I've also started an alternate list that will be used to fill the spots of any of those that do not elect to return next year. I've already got quite a few names on that list as well. I will be posting that list of call makers in the near future!!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Randy

Looking forward to this.


----------



## trad bow

Good. I will be there this time for sure.


----------



## turkeykirk

I've a feeling that this is going to turn into "The Show" for turkey hunters and call makers. Great job Mark.


----------



## Buck Roar

Looking forward to it. Hopefully I can make it next year.


----------



## ChattNFHunter

I'll be there lord willing!!


----------



## M Sharpe

Thanks guys!!! We appreciate your support!! A lot of hard work goes into these shows! For the last two days, since I sent out notifications to vendors and posted on the forums and facebook(Unicoi Call Makers Show), it has been after lunch time before I've been able to get out to the shop to work on calls! I hope that those that have calls on order from me understand!! Look to meet and greet a bunch of you next year at the show!!

Mark


----------



## gregg

I'll be there and look forward to it. I know it takes a ton of time and effort Mark, thanks for putting this together. I do have a call on order with you, but I can wait.


----------



## Unicoidawg

I'll be there again next year Mark. Great job bringing such a great event to North Georgia.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

This year was my first time attending from now on it will be a tradition.


----------



## M Sharpe

I've heard reports that they are full. If you call, 800-573-9659 or 706-8782201 to book your rooms, you should be able to book.


----------



## BEARDHUNTER

I call Unicoi today to make reservation, I dial the 800-573-9659 number and it said to leave a message or go www.unicoi lodge.com. Went to the web site and put my dates in and it said no availability for these dates that you have requested. 

Me and Mark are trying to get this solve with Unicoi. If you want to make reservation, for right now you will have to call 800-573-9659 or 706-878-2201  and press 0 for the operator and tell the person you want to make reservation for the Unicoi call maker show in Jan 2017 at this time they have rooms available.


----------



## fishin in georgia

I plan to be back in 2017, had a great time at the last show, bought lots of calls, and really appreciate all the effort and hard work to make it happen.

I too checked the online reservations, appears to not be accepting anything in 2017, no matter the date entered.


----------



## ol bob

Don't go online dial the lodge then hit 1 they have rooms


----------



## Jakemaster

I called the lodge a couple of weeks ago and made a reservation for 3 nights without any problem.


----------



## M Sharpe

I talked to Ms Chambers today. She said they had swapped software a few weeks back. She said everything should be good to go!! Just remember the promo code "turkey" for the online booking. If you have any more problems, let me know; or, do as Russell suggested. 0 goes to the front desk for reservations.


----------



## fishin in georgia

And just to confirm the good advice given above, it is best to call the lodge directly to make the reservations if using the discount code.  The dates are available, and I booked on line but could not find anywhere to enter the discount code, but called and the nice folks at Unicoi took care of it for me.  Now just have to work on saving up some cash to buy a few new calls at the show!


----------



## dkinsey

I also would like to be there this coming year. I will be making calls all summer long if the lord willing.


----------



## M Sharpe

I've been going over the vendor list for next years show at Unicoi. That list is looking pretty good!! We'll have some new faces there this year, but their names have been in the call making business for a while now. We've lost a couple due to conflicting dates and one retiring from the business. They will be missed, but have stated that they will probably be there in attendance!
Those show dates are January 13th & 14th. Friday's show will open up at 9:00 am and run 'til 6:00pm. Saturday's show will open at 9:00am and run 'til 5:00.

Mark


----------



## Gaswamp

looking forward to the show


----------



## M Sharpe

Here is the latest on the show. As it stands right now, we have the 3rd floor and the 2nd floor rented. We have until 90 days out to relinguish the second floor. We've had a growing number of people asking about wood suppliers and other materials, choke tubes and this such a thing. This second floor will be used for such as this. If you know of someone wanting to do this show and is a custom made item that pertains to hunting and the outdoors, contact us here about a vendor space. There will be NO turkey calls on this floor. There will be no flea market items here!!! All things must be hunting related!! No camo bags that are mass produced, no camo clothing, none of this type of stuff!! All must be CUSTOM made!!! If you build holsters for box calls, if you build turkey totes, and etc., etc., then this area is for you!!

Also, I've been on the phone with a lot of the guys about an idea that Drew Garrett had. It is a box call makers round table. This will be a seminar about how the calls have changed down through the years and a chance to ask these guys questions about box calls. As of now, that list of call makers is Russell Beard, Lamar Williams, Darrin Dawkins, Steve Mann,Bob Harwell, Billy Buice and Marlin Watkins. I've still got a couple to contact on this subject. We want some from all different style of box calls.

The doors to the show will open at 9:00 am-5:00 pm Friday & Saturday.


----------



## Gaswamp

love the round table  seminar idea


----------



## M Sharpe

We elected to cut the vendor list off at 60 this year. That was the same as we had last year. We've got a few new ones this year, but for the most part, all of the ones that were there last year will be returning! For you guys that are on the alternate list, if something comes up that one of these guys can make it, then we will pull from that list again. Here is the list of custom call makers coming to Unicoi next year for the show:




Al & Josh Shoemaker, Anthony Ellis, Billy Buice, Bob & Michael Buckner, Bob Harwell, Brandon Washington, Brian Lawter, Chad Scruggs, Dan Harris, Daniel Kinsey, Darrell Gibson & Darrell Gosey, Darrin Dawkins, David Anderson, Dean (Red Beard) Mundhenke, Del Crow & Billy Macallister, Dickie Champion, Donnie Richards & Wesley Whitaker, Doug Morgan, Ed Jenkins, Fred Cox, Gene Gardner, Gerry Bramblett, Harold & Derick Fowler, Hoyt Brown, Irving Whitt, Jamey Rex, Jeff Lacey, Jeff McKamey, Jeremy Safford, Jerry Wilkins, Jody Harrison, John Dangerfield, Joseph Martin, Kelly Puckett, Ken Martin, Kevin Cantrell, Kevin Dorsey, Kevin Farr, Kyle Osborne, Lamar Williams, Lee Chadwick, Lon Trice, Mark McPhail, Mark Prodhomme, Mark Sharpe, Marlin Watkins, Matt McLain, Melvin Newman, Mike Lapp, Olin Humphries, Richard Hudson, Russell Beard, Robert Glover, Scott Vieting, Steve Mann, Steve Torman, Tim Sandford, Wayne Hendrix, Wendell Lancaster and Will Dutton.




That's quite a line up of call makers!! This is an opportunity to get some of the finest turkey calls that money can buy!!




We are still looking for folks that make custom made accessories and supplies to fill up the second floor of the show. If this is you, or you know of someone, please message us here. The cut-off on this second floor is October.


----------



## M Sharpe

We've got a GA DNR biologist lined up to do a seminar on the decline of the turkey population lined up this year.

Sum-Toy choke tubes will be there. As will Darrell Gosey with his recurves, longbows and his knives.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Sounds great Mark! Really looking forward to the round table. If all goes well, I'll be sitting by the fire with everyone Friday night at the lodge.


----------



## M Sharpe

Unicoi will be here before you know it. This year we have elected to have vendors on the second floor as well. These vendors WILL NOT be call makers!! This floor will be made up of people that custom make a hunting related item. EX: box call holsters, choke tube makers, wood suppliers, longbow and re-curve bow builders, turkey totes and etc. We will not have production camo bags, production slings, camo clothing and etc. Everything must me custom made. No flea market stuff!

If you know of anyone that fits this bill and is interested, please have them to contact me at 912-531-1845.
Thanks, Mark Sharpe


----------



## M Sharpe

Ok, here's the scoop!! Unicoi has 46 rooms for Thursday night, 15 rooms for Friday night and 17 rooms for Saturday night!! If you want a room you'd better move now!! Come December those rooms will be gone!!!!

Also, we are going to do the buffet again Friday night!! Ms. Chambers has told me they have a new cook, a better cook, than last year. She assured me the issue with the other room not being opened and the running out of food will not happen this year!!! They have the capability of seating about 180 people there. She is offering the same deal as last year...$14.95/person plus tax. I would like to get a head count of those wanting to partake in this buffet! I wish all vendors would show their support atleast one night to Unicoi for helping make this happen!!!

Also, you new guys that were coming to set up downstairs, will be set up in the lobby on the same floor as the call makers. Ms. Chambers neglected to hold the downstairs. She had told me she would until 90 days out. When I called to tell her we were wanting it as well, she said she had you guys set up in the lobby of the third floor. I think you will like this better any way!!!

We will still be holding the box call makers round table downstairs though!!! We will have a premier lineup of call makers there for you to ask questions of and for them to give their thoughts on how box call making has changed down through the years!! If you see Andy (Drew) Garrett at the show, thank him for this idea!!! I'm looking forward to it myself and looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones come January!!


----------



## M Sharpe

Foks, when you call Unicoi State Park and Lodge to reserve a room, be sure to tell them you are coming for the Unicoi Turkey Show. I called tonight like I was reserving a room. They told me no rooms were available. I asked how could that be because I had talked to Ms Chambers and knew exactly how many rooms were left. I was told it was because those rooms were blocked out for the show!! So...if you need a room, be sure to tell them Unicoi Turkey Show. This also gets you the discounted price!!


----------



## M Sharpe

Updated the vendor list this morning.

Would like to remind everyone about the seminars going on that weekend. 
Duncan Dobie (author), Fiday @ 10:00 am & Saturday @ 2:00pm.

Kevin Lowery (GA DNR) will do one Saturday @ 10:00 am

Larry Proffitt has agreed to do one on fall turkey hunting, Friday @ 1:00 pm.

Box Call Round table discussion is looking like it will be Friday night after the supper.

We will have the location and the times posted in the lobby area.


----------



## Gaswamp

M Sharpe said:


> Updated the vendor list this morning.
> 
> Would like to remind everyone about the seminars going on that weekend.
> Duncan Dobie (author), Fiday @ 10:00 am & Saturday @ 2:00pm.
> 
> Kevin Lowery (GA DNR) will do one Saturday @ 10:00 am
> 
> Larry Proffitt has agreed to do one on fall turkey hunting, Friday @ 1:00 pm.
> 
> Box Call Round table discussion is looking like it will be Friday night after the supper.
> 
> We will have the location and the times posted in the lobby area.



dang it....hate that I'm going to miss the call seminar....hope yall can video it


----------



## donblfihu

It's a long time to wait till you can hunt, might as well come out and enjoy yourself with some other turkey hunters. Get those new calls now, you'll have them working right by then. These calls aren't made in China.


----------



## AceOfTheBase

Be there Fri.  
Looking forward to it.
Enjoyed last year, learned a lot, picked up a great box call.


----------



## WFL

Will up Friday and Saturday.  Will have most the normal stuff but if need something odd hit me up.


----------



## Randy

Will be there Saturday.


----------



## Jayin J

I checked out the show today, lots of vendors set up and some very nice unit's........

JC Outdoors
Helen, Ga.


----------



## ol bob

Thanks Mark not missed one in 20 years and this was the best I've ever been to.


----------



## Gaswamp

Mark any updates on the callmaker discussion video


----------

